# REO grand - button gets stuck down (sometimes)



## PeterHarris (14/8/15)

hey guys

i sold my red REO, but now my friend says the button gets tight and sometimes it gets stuck down and sometimes wont fire.

i am thinking maybe its some dirt build up on the button sides.
a possible fix could be to drill the button hole ever so slightly bigger or make the actual button thinner.

any other ideas, maybe this has happened to someone here before ?

cheers


----------



## rogue zombie (14/8/15)

Mine didn't stick down completely, but it wasn't flowing up and down nicely.

I took the Derlin cover off, removed the button and gave it all a good clean... and its sorted. So I would suggest doing this before anything else.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (14/8/15)

A good clean up should be all he needs to do. please don't drill it bigger or make the button smaller, just a good rub in the tub

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (14/8/15)

PeterHarris said:


> hey guys
> 
> i sold my red REO, but now my friend says the button gets tight and sometimes it gets stuck down and sometimes wont fire.
> 
> ...


I've taken a few REO's apart and also made completely new button assemblies as well.
Personally I wouldn't start with drilling the REO or making the button smaller.
I'd take it apart and check the firing leaf is not cracked/broken and is seated around the 510 correctly give the delrin button post a clean especially the bottom and make sure the firing leaf is clean.
I've got spare delrin posts here somewhere if your friend wants to try and change it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/8/15)

PeterHarris said:


> hey guys
> 
> i sold my red REO, but now my friend says the button gets tight and sometimes it gets stuck down and sometimes wont fire.
> 
> ...


I keep mine in my pocket and the hole the button fits into collects dust and interesting pocket fluff. 
Take the button out clean the hole. Polish if you like and clean the button stem. Should be all good after that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (14/8/15)

thanks for all the suggestions guys - i will tell him to give her a nice bubble bath....


----------



## Alex (14/8/15)

One other thing to check is the locking pin, check that it ain't bent.


----------



## huffnpuff (14/8/15)

I get this often, the biggest culprit is gunk in the locking pin groove/channel

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DoubleD (14/8/15)

Yip, a good bath should sort the problem out, even if you just run some hot water over the button assembly will do the trick 

 I love Reos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

Hi @PeterHarris , did your friend come right with this?


----------



## PeterHarris (23/8/15)

yes i think so 
thx all

Reactions: Like 1


----------

